# Citroen Hymers Pros and Cons



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi At the moment I am looking to buy a Hymer and there is a great deal of info on the Merc,Fiat,and Peugeots based vans, but not too much about the Citreon based vehicles. 

Can any Citreon based Hymer Owners give me some pros and cons of this conversion,and what is it like to service and get parts for? 


Cheers Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I didn't realise that Hymer had used Citroens, but you can assume (unless somebody has evidence to the contrary!) that the Citroen would be using the same engines / gearboxes as Peugeot, only the badges will be different. The main Chassis would be the same as Fiat anyway, because they are put together in the same factory.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We had a Hymer 644 on a Citroen it had no power steering  
And the gear change was very sloppy but i think you can get a mod for the gearbox linkage


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Might make searching easier if the heading is changed to CITROEN or even CITROËN.

We have a FORD (Transit MK7) based Hymer. We are very pleased with it.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good spot, Pippin, I've changed the spelling in the title


Bognormike (mods team)


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

What age are you looking at mate? Certainly on our era (1988) the options were Citroen or Peugeot but this is because they are all based on the Ducato chasis which was shared between this manufacturer (and others such as Talbot) as the base for almost identical commercial vans as alredy stated. However, I'm still not sure why they mixed em up instead of opting for one variant only. Perhaps they had to spread across the range as part of a deal with the raw chasis which they then 'motorhome'.

The power steering is spec and age related not engine related. Ours is badged as a Peugot but doesn't have power steering or turbo so there's no correlation with the comment above.

The engine choice also has no bearing on the layouts or levels of kit (if the manual is correct).

See below the page from my manual showing similar but not identical specs for engines but little difference elsewhere.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Jimbo It is 1992 2.5Ltr TD with Power Steering. Thanks for you info. Are there any weak points to look for? Cheers Andy


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nothing specific to the fact it's a Citroen as opposed to the Peugot/Fiat etc. Engine will be familiar to any garage as these Ducato variants were everywhere as commercial vans. A B544 with a Citroen badge is the same as a B544 with a Peugot badge so the Hymer bits don't change and you can take any review from this era and apply it to all engine variants.

As for the Hymer bit there's a few regular issues. Is that what you're asking about buddy? 

If you're in the market for this age HYMER do you want the manual which shows all the different layouts in plan view? Send me a PM with an email address if you do.


----------



## yzbob (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi jimbo,

I'd b greatful if you could fwd that manual to me, im lookin into getting an early ninties hymer prob the B534, B544, S550 S555 or S560.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

As stated the only difference between a Citroen Relay, a Peugeot Boxer or a Fiat Ducato of a given spec are the badges, the vehicles are identical (not just _similar_) as they are all built on the same lines in the same factory in southern Italy.

Certain engine sizes (2.0 & 2.2) are Peugeot/Citroen engines (with Ford input on certain 2.2 versions as (I think) there are 2 different versions of the 2.2) and other sizes (2.3 and 3.0) are pure Iveco.


----------

